# coffee during two week wait



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am four days post transfer and am dying for a sip of coffee. I asked my doctor and he said one cup is ok, the midwife said one cup is ok and online it says less that 200 mg. I drink the nespresso pods which have less than 100mg. I just made a cup with tons of milk spilled out half and debating to have the sip or not. Any opinions?


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Personally now you've got this far I wouldn't !!


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

just had the tiniest sip and am tossing it. not worth it. People talk about caffeine in coffee but chocolate has as well


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Best to avoid if you can coucou. At least you'll give yourself piece of mind you're doing everything in your power to make this work. I know it's tough xxx.


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

My advice?
Drink it! The stress of worrying about drinking it is worse than drinking it!

My clinic actually give me coffee after EC........so it cant be that bad to have a little.

During my first and second cycle i gave up  EVERYTHING and it didnt work! So this cycle im keeping myself healthly but not driving myself crazy with do's and donts.  

If coffee/chocolate/caffiene stopped people becoming preggers then NO-ONE would ever get preggers.

Good luck hun


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with moonshine... I also have up everything for 2 cycles and they didn't work and I know ladies that did the odd thing here and there and it worked. My best friend is 7 months pregnant and she drinks tea, coffee, was chocolate and is having a normal healthy pregnancy. 

It depends on you and your mind set.... Can u deal with a failed cycle knowing you had a cup of coffee? My next cycle I will deffo be less uptight about everything and just try and relax with it all. 

Doctors would be prescribing caffeine instead of the pill if it was that good at preventing a pregnancy 

Good luck on your 2ww hunny xxx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I had the tiniest sip. If it does not happen, it won`t be because of a sip. Chocolate has caffeine in it as well. You do what you can and hope for the best. I have had so many failed iuis and a couple of clomids that you sort of get used to the rejection. I had the tiniest of sips. I would imagine the fumes from the buses could be more detrimental.


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Moonshine I like your train of thought


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

The nespresso decaf a good, give them a go. X


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks barebones will do. Though the one time I had decaf coffee I nearly threw up. It just tasted different. I have not had even half a cup in over two weeks with the exception of a sip. We do what we can.


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha I know what you mean. I got a few types of decaf for my nespresso and some of them you can't even tell its not caffeine. Much better than any instant decaf coffees.  I haven't drank many of them as I've totally gone off coffee now, the smell makes me vom lol. Xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Bearbones1, I see from you signature that you are expecting twins. No wonder the smells puts you off. I am going to check it out though. Thanks for the advice


----------

